# Gene Edwards



## Steve Curtis (Aug 15, 2010)

Another thread discussing the idea that God is "romantic" called to mind a book I have heard of for many years, but never read: _The Divine Romance _by Gene Edwards. A brief google search shows that he has written many books, one of which (_A Tale of Three Kings_) is on the Recommended Reading List at RTS. Yet the same search revealed that he draws much of his theology from Watchman Nee and Witness Lee. (see here)

Anybody have any insight?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2010)

Some of his stuff is okay. Some of it is really bizarre. Some of it is wacky. I find no real consistency other than his inconsistency from work to work.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you read _The Divine Romance_? If so, what was your take on that?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 16, 2010)

I have read it. It was a long time ago. If I remember correctly it is a 'view' of creation from an angel's perspective. I remember when reading not that a sort of universalistic view of humanity was there. Not that it the author is a universalist. I do remember the final scene of the marriage of Christ and her bride. It is pretty bizarre. If you like I will try and find my reading noted from that era and see what I wrote about it. I'm pretty sure that set of notes is in the attic so you may have to wait until fall!


----------

